# What is Venomoid



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Just been looking around in this section for interest, I've seen venomoid mentioned a number of times

would I be correct in thinking this would be a venomous snake that has somehow been made non-venomous through some kind of vetinary operation?


Sorry about the noob question guys! Just Interested is all :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here we go!:rotfl:


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Okay, time to make fun of the newbie to the section. :lol2:


you see, I have a very very dangerous Leopard Gecko - those things are nasty (yeah right!!!)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yes they have their venom glands removed or sometimes ducts


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> here we go!:rotfl:


got your eastern yet?


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Si! What I thought then. Just wanted some clarification


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> got your eastern yet?


 
naw, i got too many bills this month. january!!:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> naw, i got too many bills this month. january!!:2thumb:


still only a few weeks away


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are always available.... that and a copperhead that's what i want.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Just a little MORE clarification for you , venomoids have the glands and ducts removed, and in most cases the cavity is filled with a silicon implant - a bit like having a boob job! 

However - and I feel I must stress this point so excuse the caps, but some people just don't seem to get it ... even though it's been stressed a number of times!

VENOMOID SNAKES STILL HAVE THEIR FANGS IN TACT, THEY ARE NOT REMOVED!!! 

This is a picture of the fangs of a venomoid Neo Tropical Rattlesnake we borrowed to prove it! So although a bite wouldn't kill you it would still hurt like hell!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dont sometimes just the ducts get removed? I know it doesnt work in elapids but does in vipers right?


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Jesus look at the size of those teeth, yep can imagine that would most definatly hurt lol


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

that bite would f****ng kill: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

serpentkid100 said:


> that bite would f****ng kill: victory:


get impaled by an emerald!...that gets personal...ouch!!:cussing:


----------



## alandkell (Nov 17, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Just a little MORE clarification for you , venomoids have the glands and ducts removed, and in most cases the cavity is filled with a silicon implant - a bit like having a boob job!
> 
> However - and I feel I must stress this point so excuse the caps, but some people just don't seem to get it ... even though it's been stressed a number of times!
> 
> ...


 
no worse than a tattoo of 2 hours i shouldnt imagine not that i want to test the theory.


----------

